
Escape Artist Houdini Was an Ingenious Inventor, but Didn't Want Anybody to Know - apurvadave
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/harry-houdini-ingenious-innovator-didnt-want-anybody-know-180961078/?no-ist
======
apurvadave
I never knew of houdini's relationships to patents. Seems like an interesting
case where they don't really protect your work.

